# Planung Koiteichbau



## Clovere (30. Sep. 2008)

Tach Gemeinde

Der Platz für den neuen Teich ist festgelegt. Formgebung und Tiefe sind noch offen. Nach dem, was mir so im Kopf rumschwebt, werden es so 30-35m³ Wasserinhalt im Teich sein. 2 Bodenabläufe und Skimmer werden eingebaut. Dazu kommen dann 3 - 3 1/2 m³ Filter und an die 3 m³ externer Pflanzenteich . Betreibe jetzt eine Eco 8000 von Oase und möchte dann aber auf 16.000er ( überdimensioniert? ) Rohrpumpe umsteigen.
Betrieben werden soll der Filter als Schwerkraftfilter.
Pumpe vor oder nach dem Filter einsetzen?
Macht da ein Spaltfilter wegen der Wassermenge noch Sinn?
UV-C im Bypass betreiben, wenn überhaupt?
Vorgesehen sind Schmutzabscheider ( wie auch immer ), Patronenfilter, Prallkörper.
Habe mal die Beiträge so durchgelesen. Hilfreich sind sie ja nicht immer wirklich.
Bin auf eure Tips gespannt  


Gruss


Elmar


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

hi



> Habe mal die Beiträge so durchgelesen. Hilfreich sind sie ja nicht immer wirklich.



so kann man das hier nicht stehen lassen. 
wenn du es nicht verstehst, kann es natürlich nicht hilfreich sein. 



> Betreibe jetzt eine Eco 8000 von Oase und möchte dann aber auf 16.000er ( überdimensioniert? ) Rohrpumpe umsteigen.




für ein 35m³- koiteich zu wenig, nimm eine 30m³ pumpe, die könntest du auch dimmen.



> Pumpe vor oder nach dem Filter einsetzen?



bei schwerkraft...natürlich hinten



> Macht da ein Spaltfilter wegen der Wassermenge noch Sinn?



der ultrasieve packt zb. 20m3



> Vorgesehen sind Schmutzabscheider ( wie auch immer ), Patronenfilter, Prallkörper.



was meinst du prallkörper


----------



## Clovere (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Prallkörper = Bioballs, __ Hel-X, usw.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

und hier soll der Teich hin:

 

Elmar


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Elmar,

kannst du das auch mal aus einem anderen Winkel fotografieren, man sieht da recht wenig von der Teichform.


----------



## Clovere (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Jürgen
die Teichform ist auch noch nicht zu sehen. Habe nur mal die Ecke (grösster Teil des Blumenbeetes und Teil des Rasens oberhalb des Nussbaumes ) wo er hin soll reingestellt. Dachte dabei an eine L-Form. Schenkelbreite 3 Meter und Gesamtlänge etwa 17 m.
Sträucher, die man umsetzen kann, werden umgesetzt, dass sie zur Anlage passen.

Elmar


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Elmar,

Axo. Ich dachte der "Gartenschlauch" auf der Wiese soll die Teichform darstellen.


----------



## Clovere (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

hatte den Schlauch noch nicht entfernt. Nachdem aber meine Mutter gestern wieder in ihrem Heiligtum ( Blumenbeet ) gestürzt war, war sie bereit den grösseren teil des Beetes aufzugeben. Und so würde der Teich auch besser von der Einsicht und dem Überblick her liegen.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

und so sieht der vorläufige Plan aus:

 

es soll ein Steg zur Sitzfläche führen.

Elmar


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Elmar,

warum so klein? Auf dem Rasen dahinter und daneben ist noch viel Platz.   Glaub mir irgendwann willst auch du vergrößern.  Also gleich größer planen.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Elmar,
so dann hast Du dir ja richtig etwas vorgenommen.  
Es gibt viel zu tun, fang .....    
Helfen Deine Kinder mit, oder lässt Du es bauen?
Einen wunderschönen Ausblick mit "Einflugschneise" für unsern grauen Freund   :beeten autsch  
Zum Glück muss das nichts heißen, ich sehe bei uns auch nur die Federn (nein ich habe keine Schnüre oder sonstige Dinge,  doch einen Gartenzwerg der macht )und er landet in der Nachbarschaft am Teich. :evil 
Noch viel Spass und klares Wasser  

LG
Friedhelm   der hofft, dassesbladaufhörtzuregnen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Zusammen

@ Elmar



			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> es soll ein Steg zur Sitzfläche führen.



1. Finde ich die Sitzecke viel zu klein
2. Jürgen hat recht ( Warum nicht größer ... Teich und Sitzecke )
3. Der Steg ( Denke mal bitte an dein Alter   ) 

Oder baust Du den Steg Altengerecht, so wie hier die Wohnungen gebaut werden? 


.


----------



## Clovere (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

@ Jürgen



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elmar,
> 
> warum so klein? Auf dem Rasen dahinter und daneben ist noch viel Platz.   Glaub mir irgendwann willst auch du vergrößern.  Also gleich größer planen.


 ich denke mal, dass er mit 30-35 m³ nicht zuklein wird. Es war zudem nur ein Gedankenspiel ohne vorher genau auszumessen.

@ volker

die Sitzecke wird so gross, dass ein Pavillion hinpasst und der Steg wird gerade sein und feste Geländer haben....@ Alter 

Elmar


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

hi


> ich denke mal, dass er mit 30-35 m³ nicht zuklein wird.



das denke ich auch. 

nur die form gefällt mir gar nicht.:? 

1 hast du eine schlechte kreisströmung des wassers.

2 bekommst du mehr falten und benötigst mehr folie.

3 kannst du nicht den ganzen teich sehen wenn du deine "sitzfläche zum entspannen" an der falschen ecke plazierst. 

rechteckig mit runden ecken oder eiförmig wären da wohl ehr von vorteil.


----------



## Clovere (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

Hallo Jürgen

habe die Form so gewählt, da ich den Teich nicht breiter als 3 m machen möchte. Würde ich ihn strecken, käme er zu dicht an den mächtigen Nussbaum ( Blätter ). Kann ihn so aber auch vom Balkon aus ganz einsehen.
Es ist mir schon klar, dass mehr Teichfolie benötigt wird und ich mit Falten leben muss. Er bekommt steile Wände. Habe aber jemanden, der die Folie passend geschweisst liefert.
Werde 2 Bodenabläufe und 2 Skimmer installieren.
Was die Sitzfläche und Einsicht angeht: meine Kois sind immer da, wo ich mich aufhalt. Sie wandern auch mit rund, wenn ich um den Teich gehe.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

melde mich mal wieder  
habe mal alles, wie auf dem foto gezeichnet und vom Auge her vorgestellt, mit Band abgesteckt. Dann mal nachgemessen und nachgerechnet........... und den Plan SO wieder zurückgezogen. Ich komme auf 60-70m³. Wie die Optik doch täuschen kann. Dabei wäre der Teich nur 3m breit und 1,5m tief.
Werde jetzt nur die lange Seite nehmen. Dann habe ich noch immer etwa 30-36 m² Oberfläche.
Dachte jetzt an eine Nierenform mit 2 Abläufen und bin noch immer bei 3m Breite und steilen Wänden. Wie ist in einem nierenförmigen Teich die Wasserzirkulation?

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

weiss wohl niemand eine Antwort drauf  

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: es ist soweit*

an die Admins: bitte in Teichbau verschieben !!


bin ja von der L-Form abgekommen und habe eine Skizze für die neue Planung beigefügt.
Wäre es so besser?

Anhang anzeigen Teichskizze.pdf

Elmar

_EDIT by Annett: Habs mal in den Koiteich-Bereich geschoben und die Überschrift etwas klarer formuliert. Wenn nicht ok, dann bitte nochmal melden._


----------



## Clovere (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

wo sind die Teichbauerfahrenen  

Elmar


----------



## sanke10 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!

Die Nierenform ist ja schön anzusehen, aber bei der großen Verjüngung in der Mitte bekommst Du keine Strömung in Deinen Teich, wenn Du es so läßt müssen zwei Wassereinläufe eingeplant werden, dann erhälst Du auch genügend Strömung. Was für einen Filter hast Du den Geplant?

                           Lenhart




www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Clovere (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Lenhart
was die Abläufe angeht, sind 2 BA und 1 Skimmer eingeplant. Sind auch so in der Skizze eingezeichnet. An 2 Einläufe hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, allerdings Überlegungen, um ich so genügend Ströumgen in den Teich bekomme. Aber ist kein Problem 2 einzubauen, da der Pflanzenteich eh mit dem Wasserspiegel höher liegt. Für den Filter (ca. 4m³) sind zum Pflanzenteich noch 4 Kammern, incl. Pumpemkammer eingeplant... Spaltsieb, Biobälle oder was auch immer udn Patronenfilter.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Hinnerk (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Moin Elmar,
vielleicht kann ich dir damit etwas helfen.
http://around-koi.de/40596.html

ausdrucken, abhaken was nicht gewollt, bzw schon bedacht wurde, und ein paarmal drüber schlafen :muede 

Grüßle
Jörg


----------



## fbschroeder (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,
das rücklaufende Wasser muss vernünftig verteilt werden, um auch eine Gute Strömung zu erzielen. Gerade bei Deiner Teichform sollte man da besonderes Augenmerk darauf richten.
Mein Teich z.B. mit ca. 23 m³ betreibe ich mit einer Linn 01. Die schafft im optimalen Fall 29 m³ in der Stunde. Ich betreibe eine 110er Rücklaufleitung. Diese Leitung hat insgesamt 4 DN 50 Auslässe, die einen Abstand von ca. 150 bis 200 cm haben. Dadurch verteile ich den Rücklauf und bekomme eine schöne Kreisströmung.
In Deinem Fall (Teichlänge immerhin 12 m) würde ich eine größere Pumpe und zwei 110er Leitungen verbauen, die dann jeweils mehrere 50er Ausläufe haben.
Wenn Du es dann ganz gut machen willst, dann verbaust Du an jedem der z.B. 8 Ausläufe noch Zugschieber, damit Du die Strömung entsprechend regeln und steuern kannst.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Clovere (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Es hat angefangen. Leider reichte das Tageslicht nur noch für das eine Foto aus. 

 


Und morgen rufe ich den Landeskonservator an. 


Gruss 

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

bis nächsten Donnerstag ist mal Stillstand beim Weiterbau. Dann wird überprüft, ob Grabungen notwendig sind.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hi Elmar!
Wieso eigentlich Grabungen? Und Landeskonservator?  
Warum braucht man das? Muß das sein?

LG von der anderen Saarseite!

Übrigens, der Smiley mit dem Weinglas gefällt mir!


----------



## Clovere (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Vera

ich wohne auf einem, bisher sind Merowinger gefunden worden, Friedhof  . Da darf ich ohne Erlaubnis nicht tiefer als 40 cm buddeln. Bin schon froh, dass ich nicht extra eine Grabungserlaubnis brauche.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Ach Du lieber Himmel!
Bin ich froh daß bei uns noch keine Hexen gefunden wurden! Aber die wurden ja verbrannt, da gibts wohl keine Ausgrabungen! Grins!
Aber Ernst ich drück Dir die Daumen!

Gruß vom Hexenberg!


----------



## Clovere (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

hält mich wahrscheinlich 3 oder 4 Wochen auf, kann aber damit leben. Es ist ja nicht jeden Tag so.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Der Mutterboden ist runter:


 

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!
Wie groß wird Dein neuer Teich eigentlich? Auf dem Bild ist das schwer zu erkennen. Bei den Fischen die hast müßte er ja ziemlich groß werden.

Gruß von der anderen Seite!


----------



## Clovere (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

guten Morgen Vera

der Teich wird so 40-45m³ haben (hoffe, dass es am Ende nicht viel mehr sind  ). SOOOOO viele Kois hab ich ja auch nicht und von der Grösse her gehts ja auch. Der Grösste ist 50cm und die anderen liegen zwischen 35 und 45cm. Abgesehen vom Nachwuchs (4-5 kommen wohl in Frage) den ich von diesem Jahr habe habe und bis Frühsommer überlebt hat, werde ich wohl noch 2 oder 3 grössere zukaufen.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!
Na da hast Du ja viel vor!!!!
Darf ich mal fragen wo Du Deine Koi´s zukaufst? Händler oder privat? Es ist immer gut solche Adressen zu haben.


----------



## Clovere (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Vera
die ersten Kois waren bei Privat gekauft und 5 sind von einem Händler, aber auch Euros.
Was den Teich angeht, wäre ich froh anfangen zu können. Aber auch froh, wenn ich schon fertig wäre *lach*

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!
Ja das glaube ich Dir! Denn die Zeit von der Idee bis zur Fertigstellung dauert einem doch zu lange. Ich hatte Glück. Geplant war Baubeginn Mai, Fertigstellung im Juni. Wir haben aber schon Ende April angefangen zu schippen und waren Anfang Mai schon fertig. Abgesehen von den Kleinigkeiten. War aber auch kein Großprojekt wie bei Dir. Ich habe zwar viel gelesen und angeschaut, aber wenn ich was möchte sollte es vorgestern fertig sein. So bin ich halt!


----------



## Clovere (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

weiss halt nicht, wann ich wirklich weitermachen kann. Hängt ja davon ab, ob die am Donnerstag was finden. Ausbuddeln lasse ich es von einem Bagger. Stehe ansonsten aber alleine da mit der Arbeit. Mag nicht immer jemanden fragen, obwohls angeboten wurde. Sohnemann ist so in der Firma involviert, dass er auch nie pünktlich aus dem Betrieb kommt. Und Grossprojekte sehen anders aus *lach*

Elmar


----------



## fbschroeder (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,
wie siehts jetzt aus mit Deiner Verrohrung? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie Deine Planungen in diesem Bereich weitergegangen sind. Ich hatte zu dem Thema ja ein paar Tipps gegeben.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen für Donnerstag. Hab ja auch mit meinem Freund alleine gebuddelt. Das Glück war daß wir den Aushub beim Nachbarn auffüllen konnten.
So war der froh und wir noch mehr!  
Wir brauchten alles nur über den Zaun "entsorgen".


----------



## Clovere (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Grüss dich, Schrödi
ich werde in 110er verrohren und 2 Zuläufe machen. Einen Breit vom Pflanzenteich aus und für den 2 lege ich eine Flachzone mit Pflnazen an, abgeschirmt für die Fische durch gestapelte Bruchsteine auf einer Länge von etwa 3m. Hab auch vor im schmäleren Bereich einen 50er oder 75er Zulauf in etwa 40cm Tiefe einzusetzen für den reinen Winterbetrieb, der allerdings ja auch das ganze Jahr durchlaufen kann.
Aber bis dahin is noch eeeeeeewig.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Glück war daß wir den Aushub beim Nachbarn auffüllen konnten.
> So war der froh und wir noch mehr!
> Wir brauchten alles nur über den Zaun "entsorgen".



muss ja Böschung anschütten und hab ja dann den leeren alten teich zum auffüllen.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

wie tief gegenüber der Wasseroberfläche sollte denn der Zulauf bei Schwerkraft in die erste Filterkammer liegen?

Elmar


----------



## Redlisch (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar


			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> Stehe ansonsten aber alleine da mit der Arbeit. Mag nicht immer jemanden fragen, obwohls angeboten wurde. Elmar



ich habe bis aufs Baggern und Folie einbringen auch alles *lieber* alleine gemacht, man kann sich die Arbeit so einteilen wie man es mag und wie das Wetter mitspielt. 
Auch müssen sich die anderen dann nicht an meinen tempo anpassen 

Das wird schon !

Axel


----------



## Clovere (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

in meinem Alter geht halt net mehr alles so leicht und schnell. Aber es wird schon klappen.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

nochmal die Frage:

ist es wichtig, unabhängig vom Aufbau der 1. Kammer, wie weit unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels der Einlauf in die 1. Kammer ist?

Elmar


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Warte das wusste ich mal...


----------



## Clovere (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

jetzt musste ich doch einen Antrag auf Grabungserlaubnis stellen. Wie es ganze weitergeht von Staatsseite ist noch unklar... auch wegen deren Finanzen    . Ziehen sie alles ab udn graben dann selber, wenn sie fündig werden, oder stellt sich jemand von ihnen daneben wenn der Bagger am arbeiten ist. Also sind gute Nerven gefragt.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hi Elmar!

Na das ist ja ärgerlich! Was glauben die denn was die da finden? Oder haste selbst nen riesen Schatz dort versteckt?  
Spaß bei Seite, tut mir Leid für den Ärger den Du jetzt hast. Als ob die nix besseres zu tun hätten!

Viel Glück Landsmann!


----------



## Clovere (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Vera
er meinte heute, dass die Chancen gross wären, dass sich das Gräberfeld bis dorthin erstreckt. Un den Antrag musste ich wegen der Grösse der Fläche machen. Er hatte am Tel wohl keine Vorstellungen davon, obwohl ich ihm die Dimensionen angegeben hatte. 
ich muss es immer vorher melden.............. sind Auflagen

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

So einen Aufstand zu machen wegen - vielleicht -  ein paar alter Knochen. Ich find das ziemlich .......


----------



## Clovere (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

die Knochen machen das wenigste aus. Die Grabbeigaben sind es...... Waffen, Werkzeuge, Gefässe (Eisen, Glas), Schmuck.

Elmar


----------



## rainthanner (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

unglaublich. Sicher kommt da noch ein Goldschatz zum Vorschein. 


Sachen erlebt man in so einem Forum? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Clovere (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

das Problem ist, dass solange keine Magnetresonanzaufnahme von meinem Gelände gemacht worden ist, muss ich für alles in jeder Ecke, was tiefer als 40cm geht, vorher anfragen. Und oft wurde zu der damligen Zeit auch nur direkt unter der Humusschicht beerdigt.
Finden sie was, kann es sein, dass der Teich eine ganz andere Form bekommt, da ich die Teichwände nicht hochmauern möchte und dahinter wieder auffüllen, was das Ganze noch verteuern würde.

Elmar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

also grasen die jetzt erstmal dein grundstück mit nem metalldetektor ab ?. Schade das du die *grabbeigaben* nicht behalten darfst wenn du sie auf deinem eigenen grundstück finden würdest.

also wie gehts nun weiter ? Stell mal ein paar bildchen rein wie es nun aussieht


----------



## Clovere (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> also grasen die jetzt erstmal dein grundstück mit nem metalldetektor ab ?. Schade das du die *grabbeigaben* nicht behalten darfst wenn du sie auf deinem eigenen grundstück finden würdest.
> 
> also wie gehts nun weiter ? Stell mal ein paar bildchen rein wie es nun aussieht



immer noch so:

 

"abgrasen" ( mit Magnetresonanzgerät und nicht Piepser ) tun sie später. Im Moment gehts nur um den Teichbereich incl. versenkter Filteranlage. 
Nur sollen sie mal abgrasen, dass ich net für jeden Pups anfragen muss, falls der Friedhof nicht auf dem gesamten Grundstück liegt.

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

gestern wurde mir zugesagt, dass die Untersuchungen, und falls erforderlich die Ausgrabungen, in den nächsten Tagen losgehen (diese Woche schon?).  
Sollten sie fündig werden, kann ich mit bis 4 Wochen Verzögerung für den Weiterbau rechnen. Und drückt mir die Daumen, dass es in etwa bei der geplanten Teichform bleiben kann, wenns auch vielleicht einen Meter in Richtung Zaun geht.

Elmar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

na hoffentlich finden die unter den gräbern keine römische siedlung 

ich wusste gar nicht das man auf einem ehemaligen bestattungsgrundstück bauen darf bzw. dieses privat nutzen darf

oder handelt es sich bei dir eher um eine kleine familienbestattungsecke im garten ?

- aber sonst fühlst du dich wohl auf deinem grundstück ?, ich hatte da mal so einen film gesehen da haben die ne häusersiedlung auf nem indianer friedhof gebaut...


----------



## Clovere (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> na hoffentlich finden die unter den gräbern keine römische siedlung
> 
> ich wusste gar nicht das man auf einem ehemaligen bestattungsgrundstück bauen darf bzw. dieses privat nutzen darf
> 
> ...



dass es sich um ein merowingisches Gräberfeld wohl handelt, hatte sich vor 20 Jahren beim Bau des alten Teiches rausgestellt. Niemand hatte vorher Ahnung von der Existenz der Gräber. Man ging davon aus, dass es sich um 100 bis 150 Grabstellen handeln könnte und wahrscheinlich zum Nachbarn rüber. Aber bei dessen Teichbau damals, zeigte sich nix so. Also wird es sich komplett auf meinem Gelände erstrecken.
Ich habe keine Probleme dort zu wohnen. Es geistert nix rum und ich kann immer ruhig und gut :muede 

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Moin Elmar!
Na wie siehts im kalten Berus aus? Was macht Dein Projekt? Man hört ja garnichts mehr. Haben die Jungs zu kalt bekommen?


----------



## Clovere (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Vera
Das Mädel und der Junge sind soweit fertig (gestern). Da so nichts zu sehen war, wird das Mädel dabeistehen, wenn der Bagger tätig ist. Es ist möglich, dass durch Erodierung eine Erdschicht in der Ecke über das Gräbefeld gelegt wurde. Aber alle Anzeichen (keine Steine ist untypisch für unsere Gegend) deuten darauf hin, dass doch was drunter ist.
Also Termin mit Bagger und der Archäologin vereinbaren. Wegen Jahresabschluss beim Landesamt sollte das noch im November sein.

Gruss
Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Die machen Dir den Tanz aber wirklich lang. Dein Glück dass denen nicht mehr viel Zeit bleibt. Ich drücke weiter die Daumen  :beeten1


----------



## Clovere (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

es liegt eigentlich jetzt an mir wann und wie es weitergeht. Die Archäologin steht Gewehr bei Fuss, falls es losgeht.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Na da hast Du ja das Mädel im Griff, grins.


----------



## Clovere (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

ich brauche sie nicht im Griff zu haben. Sie ist Spezialistin für das Frühmittelalter und Merowingergräber sind nur selten zu finden. Also ist ihr Interesse extrem gross. Glaube ihr Doktorarbeit geht auch um diese Zeit.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Na dann darfst Du die Archäologin nicht zu lange warten lassen.


----------



## Clovere (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

heute gings endlich weiter, da der Boden trocken genug für den Bagger war . Der Platz für den Teich ist nun ins Wagerechte gebaggert worden. Samstag werden die geraden Teile fürs Streifenfundament ausgehoben. Die Bögen muss ich halt von Hand ausheben. Musste an dem höher gelegenen Teil 85 cm in den Boden um mit dem unteren (Oberkante Gelände ) in die Wagerechte zu kommen.


----------



## Marlowe (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!

Na, dann weißt Du ja, was Du heute getan hast!
Ich nehme an, dass die Koje heute noch bequemer sein wird als sonst!:muede

In der Quasselecke hast Du morgens noch optimistisch gewirkt,
und tatsächlich ist es auch wohl gut gelaufen bisher.
Ich drücke festens die Daumen, dass alles so weitergeht.
Die nächsten Tage sollen super werden, da wirst Du eine Menge schaffen.

Keep on rocking,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Clovere (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

ich habe nur daneben gestanden und zugeschaut. Die Knochenarbeit kommt noch, da ich eigentlich alles alleine machen muss.


----------



## Vera44 (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!
Schön dass es jetzt weiter geht. 

Ich wünsche Dir schönes Wetter und viiiiel Kraft!


----------



## Clovere (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

die endgültige Form des Teiches steht fest.
Frage:
An welchen Stellen sollten Skimmer und BA's installiert werden? ( Hilfslinien A-F )

Anhang anzeigen Teich.pdf


----------



## Clovere (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Moin Elmar,

dann kann es ja jetzt wirklich losgehen! 

Skimmer wo platzieren? Hängt davon ab, wo die Hauptwindrichtung ist. Meist kommt der Wind ja aus West - also in östlicher Richtung den Skimmer mit einplanen. - Kannst ja mal die Himmelsrichtungen mit angeben, wie Dein Teich liegt.

Die Bodenläufe würde ich auf den Hilfslinien B und C, also im tiefsten Bereich mit einplanen. Aber vielleicht meldet sich hierzu noch ein Spezi - nicht, dass ich Dir hier etwas falsches empfehle.

Dann frohes Schaffen (und nicht zuviele Knochen ).


----------



## Clovere (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Dodi

der Teich erstreckt sich etwa von Nordosten nach Südwesten (flacherer Teil).
Im Pflanzenteil, also der südwestlich, ist der Zulauf vorgesehen, wobei ich für den Winter einen Zulauf in etwa 80cm Tiefe im tiefen Teil einplane.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

lass den Boden konisch wie beim gefliesten Duschbecken in der Mitte ablaufen.
Der BA muss an die tiefste Stelle. Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei. Wenn's unbedingt zwei sein sollen, mach zwei tiefste Punkte, obwohl ich glaube, das du mit einem BA bei richtiger Strömung auskommen würdest.
Jedoch habe ich bei so großen Teichen keine Erfahrungswerte....

Ich kann nur sagen, das ich bei mir nicht die Optimale Strömung drinn hatte. Das hab ich jedoch nun mit einer 4000L Pumpe ausgeglichen. 
Ich hole jetzt über den BA fast das Doppelte an Dreck raus wie vorher....


----------



## Clovere (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hoi Olli
die Wände werden schräg abfallen und der Boden zum BA hin abfallen. So wars geplant. Nur weiss ich nicht, ob ich bei 4 m Länge und etwa 1,5m Breite mit einem BA hinkomme, selbst bei schrägem Boden zum BA hin. Pumpen werde ich mit einer 20- oder 25.000er Pumpe.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

letztendlich wird's daran liegen wie gut die Strömung in Richtung BA ist.

Wenn du mit Pumpenschacht arbeitest, kannst du ja zwei BA's einbauen und die die dann nach Bedarf regeln. 
Wär zumindest eine gute Möglichkeit und ich würd's dann so machen. 

Aber vllt. meldet sich ja noch jemand der einen so ähnlichen Tiefenbereich hat....


----------



## Clovere (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

ein kleiner Baufortschritt:


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Moin Elmar!

Schweres Gerät, wow -
dann geht der Aushub ja sicherlich recht schnell, bis auf die Feinheiten.

Freue mich schon auf Bilder des weiteren Fortschritts!


----------



## Clovere (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

ehe ich tiefer gehe, muss ich zuerst den Ankerring für die Aufmauerung betonieren. Hoffe, dass ich diese Woche die Schalung hinbekomme, dass ich am WE betonieren kann. Sind alleine für den Ring an die 7 m³ Kies fällig.


----------



## Clovere (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Verschalung sitzt..... Donnerstag kommt Material und Samstag wir endlich mal betoniert.


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar.

Das klingt doch schon richtig gut. 
Was machen die gaaaanz alten Knochen? 


Würdest Du für die Neugierigen bei Baufortschritt (trotzdem...  ) mal ein oder zwei Bildchen einstellen?
Vielleicht kann jemand etwas dabei lernen oder auf, hoffentlich nicht vorhandene, Fehler aufmerksam machen. 

Ich finde die Entstehung eines Teiches immer interessant, auch wenn ich gerade im Koibereich wenig dazu beitragen kann.
Dein Teich wirkt übrigens vom Garten wesentlich größer, als vom Fenster aus.


----------



## Clovere (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

naja Annett

10m Länge is ja auch net gerade kurz .
Der vordere Bereich wird noch halbrund betoniert werden, wenn der Teich mit dem Bagger ausgehoben ist.


----------



## Clovere (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Baufortschritt ist endlich zu vermelden. Oberkante Ringanker bis Boden sind es 1,2m. Aufgemauert werden 80 cm.

 


Auf dem Foto ist der Bereich des Filters zu sehen. Hier sind aber die Archäologen noch am buddeln. Links unter der Plane liegt auf halber Höhe wohl ein Kinderskelett. In der Grube selbst werden noch 2 Gräber, aber tiefer, vermutet.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Servus Elmar

Upps, Archäologen graben dir den Teich 

Da hast aber leider nicht das beste Los gezogen :beeten

Ich hoffe dein Teich kann planmäßig, soweit man es bei Dir nennen kann, über die Bühne gehen


----------



## Clovere (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Nä Werner
schön wärs gewesen. Der Teich wurde ausgebaggert nachdem endlich zeit dafür war und die Archäologen grünes Licht gegeben hatten.
Die Archis graben nur das Loch für den Filter tiefer als ich es vorhatte und sie werden den Bereich vergrössern. Sie werden, was sie ausgehoben haben, wieder bis auf gewünschtes Niveau auffüllen. Brauche ich aber nur unterm Filter so, da der Rest eh bis auf 80cm angeschüttet werden wird.


----------



## Clovere (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Wasserstandsmeldung zu den Gräbern: 5 Grabgruben ( Knochen zum Teil schon 30 cm und Grasnabe) wurden gefunden und Dienstag gehts ans Freilegen.
Die Arbeiten am Teich selbst sind davon nicht berührt. Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter sich bessert und alles wieder abtrocknet. Lehm is so anhänglich *gg*


----------



## Dodi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

und wie geht's beim Teichbau weiter, gibt es schon Veränderungen zum 04.06.09 zu berichten?


----------



## Clovere (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

moin Dodi
muss die Wände des Teiches glätten, Schrägung von Teichwand zu Ringanker erstellen. Aber wenn man alleine ist, alte Eltern im Haus hat, sich um die Belange eine fast blinden kinderlosen Tante ( hab alle Vollmachten ) kümmern muss und ein riesiges Gelände in Schuss zu halten, gehts nicht so schnell weiter. Wetter muss ja auch noch mitspielen. Habe puren Lehmboden auf Muschelkalk. Wäre auch schon gerne weiter mit dem Teich, zumal für herbst eine OP geplant ist, nach der ich 2-3 Monate ausfalle.


----------



## Dodi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

Du Armer, da haste ja mächtig was um die Ohren...

Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, dass Du alles schaffst, was Du Dir vorgenommen hast! 

Und schon mal toitoitoi für die anstehende OP! :beeten


----------



## Clovere (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

mal eine Wasserstandsmeldung:


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

und Pflanzen sind ja auch schon drin - na, denn bist Du ja fast fertig 

Aber man sieht, dass Du größeres vor hast - weiter gutes Bauwetter!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Schaut sehr interessant aus  
Wird bestimmt klasse


----------



## Clovere (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

@ Blumenelse

ich denke mal, diese Pflanzen eignen sich weniger als Teichpflanzen *gg*.

Ein Pflanzenteich wird an dem Ort entstehen, vo wo ich die Fotos gemacht habe. Direkt an Filteranlage und Teich. Pumpe wird sowohl in den Pflanzenteich, als auch in den Teich direkt pumpen.


----------



## Clovere (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

mal ein aktuelles Foto:

3-Kammer-Filterbau


----------



## Vera44 (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hi Clovere!
Oh Mann das ist ein Projekt. Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja mal live zu sehen!


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar,

das sieht ja nun schon nach was aus! 

Mit was willst Du Deinen Filter dann später mal bestücken?

Viel Erfolg beim Weiterbauen!


----------



## Clovere (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

moin moin nach Hamburg
Hallo Dodi

für die Bestückung sind vorgesehen: 1. Absetzkammer, 2. Kammer 400-500l __ Hel-x und 3. Kammer Pumpe und 200l gewürfelte Japanmatte


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Servus Elmar

Wie sich die Bilder gleichen
 

Strömungspumpe 110er Rücklauf in den Teich
Filterpumpe 110er Rücklauf ebenfalls in den Teich
Habe ich leider nicht beschriftet

Hast du eine Grobabscheidung vorgesehen ... geht aus deinem Bild und der Beschreibung leider nicht hervor 

Wenn du ohne arbeitest ... wird das __ Hel-x nicht seine volle Leistung bringen ...


----------



## Clovere (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Nabend Helmut

die Absetzkammer ist die Grobabscheidung. Sie wird innen rund sein. Die 3 Rohre werden in Ströumungsrichtung in die Kammer führen und über ein 240er Sieb wird gefiltert.Und dann Überlauf in die nächste Kammer nach unten in 2 150er Rohren.


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Servus Elmar

Also eine Art Vortex 

Hmm ... ist aber nimmer neuester Technikstand ...
bringst ja erst den "Schmodder" durch dich aus dem System ...
Soll heißen ... geht je nach Reinigungsintervall in Lösung ... und steht allen Abnehmern (Algen sind ja bekanntlich die schnellsten) wieder zur Verfügung ...
würde zumindest einen Spaltfilter vorsehen ... besser natürlich VF bzw. TF ...


----------



## Clovere (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

guten Morgen Helmut

ich weiss, dass das Vortexsystem überholt ist, aber im Moment für mich das einzige Machbare. Ich denke, dass ein wöchentliches Absaugen des Schmodders gut machbar ist und keine Probleme aufwerfen wird.


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

neues Foto:


----------



## Vera44 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Elmar!

Es wächst.... super sieht es schon aus. Hast wohl das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt???


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Huhu Vera
ich hoffe, das Wetter hält noch etwas, damit ich Filter und Tech von aussen winterfest machen kann.  Evtl. noch Filterinnenausbau. Kommt auch darauf an ob und wann ich weg muss.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Hi Elmar!

Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass Du noch alles winterfest bekommst. 
Hast Du schon das OK und weißt wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

nächste Woche Mittwoch Termin beim Ärztlichen Dienst wegen des Antrages. Angegeben hatte ich Glottertal, bzw. heimatfern.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Na dann muß ich Dir ja die Daumen drücken! Aber Du hast Recht, nur weit weg von zu Hause kann man sich richtig erholen.

Am Montag erfahre ich auch ob ich ne Reha machen muß oder nicht.


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

muss oder darf? Dürfen ist immer gut..... aber müssen hat keine gute Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Naja wenns hilft! Bin froh dass mein neuer Chef schon Bescheid weiss. Seine Aussage: am wichtigsten ist es dass ich gesund werde. Die 4 oder 6 Wochen werden sie irgendwie überbrücken können. Ich kann das ganze ja auch noch ein bißchen nach hinten ziehen. Nächsten Monat ist erst mal Neueröffnung und keiner von denen hat einen Plan von der Materie. Januar ist erfahrungsgemäß ein ruhiger Monat bei uns. Also kann ich ja bis dahin noch warten. Hab jetzt 
1 1/2 Jahre die Schmerzen ertragen, da kommt es auf die paar Wochen auch nicht an.


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Reha genehmigt wird, und du es bis dahin auch aushälst. Daumen für beides drück.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

Danke Elmar! E-Mail angekommen?


----------



## Clovere (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*

jo, Vera

hatte nicht mitbekommen, dass sie zum E-Mail-Postfach ging....sorry . Alles klar


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Planung Koiteichbau*



Clovere schrieb:


> .... Angegeben hatte ich Glottertal...



Hi Elmar,

da drück ich Dir Daumen für. Und dann in den Gasthof zum Kreuz. *schwelg*  Aber nicht zu oft, sonst brauchst Du neue Klamotten!


----------

